# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Making Stuff > How-to Tutorials Only >  paracord project

## asemery

gutted paracord tied around marble

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
click on link below

*paracord project tutorial*

----------

